# Yer sayin’ it wrong!!



## Ronni (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Aug 24, 2020)

I was expecting to see "There is two" or "There's two" vs "There are two."


----------



## Ronni (Aug 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> I was expecting to see "There is two" or "There's two" vs "There are two."


Yeah...that’s a good one. I expect because this is concentrating on sayings or phrases rather than grammar.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 24, 2020)

"Up and Adam" vs. "Up and at 'em."
"Bald-faced lies" vs. "Bold-faced lies."


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 24, 2020)

When I hear these, my ears hurt! Thanx for posting. There is one, though, that's often neither right nor wrong, depending on in what context it's used: A *bald*-*faced lie* -- or barefaced, as it's often called in England -- means one that is undisguised and clearly untrue. A bold-*faced lie*, on the other hand, is one that is impudent or disrespectful [source: Grammarphobia]. Many *lies* would fall under both categories.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 24, 2020)

Oh, #14 reminded me of a line from an old t.v. show.  A teenager was telling his mother about a new restaurant in town.  Intending to say "Do you know whose parents went there?" he garbled up the words and it came out "You'll never guess who went there's parents!"

(edited to correct error)


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 24, 2020)

Then there are accents and dialects that I can't savvy and endupp scratchin' anoleinmeeyead.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 24, 2020)

One I heard a long time ago. At a children's choir practice, the choirmaster listened closely to one child. He was singing," gladly the cross-eyed bear" rather than "gladly the cross I'd bear"


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 24, 2020)

bowmore said:


> One I heard a long time ago. At a children's choir practice, the choirmaster listened closely to one child. He was singing," gladly the cross-eyed bear" rather than "gladly the cross I'd bear"


Long ago, children hearing the Pledge of Allegiance wrong was allegedly so common that there was a story in the Reader's Digest magazine.  It said many little kids heard 'for which it stands' as 'for Richard Stanz.'  When I was in the earliest grades I heard it as 'where witches stand'-  and kinda mentally processed a line of witches standing in a row saluting the flag.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2020)

Should of vs should have
Slept in vs slept late
Try and vs try to


----------



## StarSong (Aug 24, 2020)

Conversate and conversating are words that have been around a long time.  Non-standard English, but actual words nevertheless.  

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/conversating


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 24, 2020)

"I received an invite" vs. "I received an invitation."


----------



## StarSong (Aug 24, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Should of vs should have
> *Slept in vs slept late*
> Try and vs try to


Slept in is a figure of speech.  I'd never heard it before moving to Los Angeles, but it is definitely used more frequently than "slept late," the expression I learned in the greater NY area.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2020)

"Slept in" is relatively new to me too. It makes no sense. Slept in what? The bed, the house, the pajamas? LOL How does that convey the fact that they slept *late*?
 I know what you mean though.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 24, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> "Slept in" is relatively new to me too. It makes no sense. Slept in what? The bed, the house, the pajamas? LOL How does that convey the fact that they slept *late*?
> I know what you mean though.


When I first heard it I had to ask what it meant.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 24, 2020)

I was 17 and gawking at everything in Los Angeles like Elly Mae Clampett.  Lots of crazy stuff and some very funny stories about my naivete!


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 24, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> "Slept in" is relatively new to me too. It makes no sense. Slept in what? The bed, the house, the pajamas? LOL How does that convey the fact that they slept *late*?
> I know what you mean though.


One that makes no sense to me is "went missing."


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Elly Mae Clampett


ROFL! I'd love to hear those stories.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> One that makes no sense to me is "went missing."


Yes! Or how about "turned up missing"?


----------



## Devi (Aug 24, 2020)

Mentioned above, but a pet peeve is using "of" as a verb (as in "should of"). Just because the contraction "should've" (for "should have") _*sounds *_like "of" does not mean it is correct.

Maybe they should try to conjugate this "of":
I of
You of
He/she/it ofs
We of
You of
They of

Not.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 24, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Yes! Or how about "turned up missing"?


We from the Northeast do think alike, don't we?   That's exactly the way I'd always heard it til a few years ago.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2020)

...or ''he turned around and said''... I always get a visual image of a talking  spinning peerie


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> ...or ''he turned around and said''... I always get a visual image of a talking  spinning peerie


Nowt rong witha 'olly, I turn round and say summat all day long.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> ...or ''he turned around and said''... I always get a visual image of a talking  spinning peerie


There are language translations in some search engines..  maybe they should come up with English -> English 
What is a "peerie"?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> ...or ''he turned around and said''... I always get a visual image of a talking  spinning peerie


I just looked up "peerie". I've never heard of this until now!


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 24, 2020)

https://www.collinsdictionary.com/us/dictionary/english/peerie


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 24, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> One that makes no sense to me is "went missing."


Agree.
I even hear this on the news.
Always wondered why they can't just say 'missing'.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> There are language translations in some search engines..  maybe they should come up with English -> English
> What is a "peerie"?


it's an old fashioned spinning top...

_A peerie is a top with a cast-metal point, and you spin it by winding a string round it and then throwing it with a jerk. The best spinners held the top upside down while throwing._


----------



## gennie (Aug 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> it's an old fashioned spinning top...
> 
> _A peerie is a top with a cast-metal point, and you spin it by winding a string round it and then throwing it with a jerk. The best spinners held the top upside down while throwing._


And I thought it was Brit slang meaning someone from a peer group.  Thanks


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 24, 2020)

The modern expression 'for free' doesn't make sense. Something is either free or for nothing. It can't be for free.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> it's an old fashioned spinning top...
> 
> _A peerie is a top with a cast-metal point, and you spin it by winding a string round it and then throwing it with a jerk. The best spinners held the top upside down while throwing._


I didn't know that, hollydolly. I suspect it comes from the word 'pirouette'.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I didn't know that, hollydolly. I suspect it comes from the word 'pirouette'.


Good point, you may be right...


----------



## StarSong (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> The modern expression 'for free' doesn't make sense. Something is either free or for nothing. It can't be for free.


Don't get me started on "free gifts."


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 24, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Don't get me started on "free gifts."


Ads on t.v. often say 'free shipping- just pay extra fee.'  Huh?!?


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 24, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Agree.
> I even hear this on the news.
> Always wondered why they can't just say 'missing'.


Yes, especially when it's a kidnapping or something like that.  When they say the person 'went' missing, it sounds like it's the person's own action.


----------



## win231 (Aug 24, 2020)

I really LOL'd while watching a case on "Judge Judy."  The litigants were both black & sometimes they have their own words & phrases.
The guy testified about how angry his girlfriend was & he said "She was raising sand."  Judge Judy asked the bailiff what that means while the audience roared.

Another litigant said, "We conversated about it."  Judge Judy said, "Conversate is not a word in the English language."

On another court show - "People's Court," before Judge Milian, Ed Koch was the judge.  A young litigant said, "I axed him."  The judge said, "Young man, if you want people to respect you & think of you as intelligent, don't say "Axed," say "Asked."


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 25, 2020)

win231 said:


> I really LOL'd while watching a case on "Judge Judy."  The litigants were both black & sometimes they have their own words & phrases.
> The guy testified about how angry his girlfriend was & he said "She was raising sand."  Judge Judy asked the bailiff what that means while the audience roared.
> 
> Another litigant said, "We conversated about it."  Judge Judy said, "Conversate is not a word in the English language."
> ...


This is the point....people judge you on how you speak. It says a great deal about who you are.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 25, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> _A peerie is a top with a cast-metal point, and you spin it by winding a string round it and then throwing it with a jerk. The best spinners held the top upside down while throwing._



My grandfather used to say....

One, two, three O'Leary
Haud ma whip,
Tae a spin ma peerie
Oh  a canna spin ma peerie
Wish a were a laddie.

And a snippit from TV..

*Detective Sergeant Lewis:*
Death would have been instant, would it not?

*Chief Inspector Morse:*
[Annoyed] "Occurred instantaneously", Lewis, or "was instantaneous" if you must. Coffee may be instant, death may not.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2020)

win231 said:


> I really LOL'd while watching a case on "Judge Judy."  The litigants were both black & sometimes they have their own words & phrases.
> The guy testified about how angry his girlfriend was & he said "She was raising sand."  Judge Judy asked the bailiff what that means while the audience roared.
> 
> Another litigant said, "We conversated about it."  Judge Judy said, "Conversate is not a word in the English language."
> ...


Peole using axed instead of asked, is just ignorance... I hate that !!

BTW what _does '' she was raising sand'' _supposedly mean ?..I've never heard it before


----------



## win231 (Aug 25, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Peole using axed instead of asked, is just ignorance... I hate that !!
> 
> BTW what _does '' she was raising sand'' _supposedly mean ?..I've never heard it before


It means getting angry & causing trouble.  Ain't it a crackup?


----------



## Keesha (Aug 25, 2020)

Ronni said:


> View attachment 119497


So which ones which?


----------

